# Serveur smtp gmail.com



## Cmoi 11210 (15 Mai 2013)

Je suis hors de chez moi et voulant envoyer des emails ( en wifi) je reçois le message : le serveur smtp gmail.com ne peut se connecter.
Par contre je reçois les emails sans problème ,je peut surfer sur internet.
Le message me demande de programmer d'autres serveurs smtp ,mais comment faire 
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------




Cmoi 11210 a dit:


> Je suis hors de chez moi et voulant envoyer des emails ( en wifi) je reçois le message : le serveur smtp gmail.com ne peut se connecter.
> Par contre je reçois les emails sans problème ,je peut surfer sur internet.
> Le message me demande de programmer d'autres serveurs smtp ,mais comment faire
> Merci



J'ai oublie de dire que j'ai un ipad retina


----------



## mingjaune (15 Mai 2013)

Regarde si tes réglages Mail sont comme cela.
Serveur sortant (SMTP): smtp.gmail.com
Port: 465
Nécéssite une connexion sécurisé (SSL)
Requiert une authentification:
Utilisateur: votre adresse Gmail
Mot de passe: le mot de passe Gmail


----------



## Cmoi 11210 (16 Mai 2013)

Cmoi 11210 a dit:


> Je suis hors de chez moi et voulant envoyer des emails ( en wifi) je reçois le message : le serveur smtp gmail.com ne peut se connecter.
> Par contre je reçois les emails sans problème ,je peut surfer sur internet.
> Le message me demande de programmer d'autres serveurs smtp ,mais comment faire
> Merci
> ...



Tout est conforme à votre description si ce n'est que le " bleu" de. SSL est très pâle et que je n'aurai pas la possibilité de changer si je le voulais.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2013)

certains ont eu à
-éteindre et rallumer le ipad avant que ce soit validé

ou
à changer pour un autre port
TLS/STARTTLS: 587


----------



## Cmoi 11210 (16 Mai 2013)

Merci du conseil .,mais comment fait on pour changer le port?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mai 2013)

Est-ce un compte POP ou IMAP ?


----------

